
The best programmer blogs from a to Z - vskarine
http://sdtimes.com/sd-times-blog-best-programmer-blogs-z/
======
jlg23
Uhm, what is this doing here on HN? A to Z? Congrats for knowing the alphabet
and finding remotely relevant blogs for it, but I only made it to F and was
not convinced:

* "According to SD Times senior editor Alex Handy" aka "according to some guy who works for the same company I write for"

* "doesn’t directly write about coding or developing software, but his posts are creative" \- I really do love fine arts, but I don't coerce blog posts about them into my framework (or the a-z blog list I am trying to curate)

* 'Coding Horror has made it on several other “Best software development blog” lists in previous years.' \- I like CH, but it's not a resource for learning, it is a source for amusement for those who know.

* "For developers that are all about Docker" \- I am not, thank you.

* "His blog post on fonts created with neural networks generated a lot of traffic, so much that it ended up on Hacker News and took down his site (temporarily)" \- yes, it was cute. But nothing more.

* " He specializes in software architecture and design, performance, scalability, and agile development methodologies." \- good for him, now why exactly should I read what he writes?

Thanks, SDTimes, you just made it into my blackhole (aka an entry that points
to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts).

